# Blondie's foaling thread...new pics UPDATE on Smokey pg11.



## Mima Acres (Apr 12, 2012)

Hello everyone! This is Blondie







Sadly I dont have the ability to hook up mare stare but someone said I should join in anyway and share my mare Blondies progress with pictures...so here I am



I believe Blondie could foal somewhere between mid April and June. I have a barn cam hooked up and have been keeping a close eye on her, I'm very excited. If you didnt see my topic on the main forum here are a few pictures that I took yesterday to give you an idea of her progress. *Edited to add that this will be her 2nd foal*


----------



## Eagle (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome to the nursery, you will find it interesting and fun



We don't allow attitude here but I am afraid a few lunatics got in



only kidding, we are all friends here so feel free to ask whatever you like and we will do our best to help you. We like plenty of photos of both Blondie and your other horses especially the future daddy





She looks in great shape and I would guestimate end of 10th May ish. How long has she been bagging up?


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 12, 2012)

She is 34". She has been bagging up for about a week now. I have my own picture to share of the daddy because he was here for a brief stint when I was thinking about buying him after he had been gelded...he is also 34" and a smokey black pinto.





I felt like we were about a month away so I had her vaccinated 2 days ago. I have two other horses, both Arabians. I'll track down a picture to share with you



this one will have to do for now, taken a couple weeks ago.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 12, 2012)

Hi and a big WELCOME to you and Blondie - I'm so glad you have come over here to join us. She's such a pretty girl and I'm sure she will give you a very beautiful foal.

Please join in with the other threads, ask any questions you want, no matter if you think they are silly coz we are here to help if we can.





Judging from your pictures I would think that you have another 3 to 4 weeks to wait for your new baby, but this year the mares seem to have thrown away the rule book and following their own individual rules just to keep us all on tenderhooks (driving most of us and their poor owners mad too I might add. LOL!!)

Looking forward to 'watching' Blondie's progress via your regular pictures - oh and by the way it might be a good idea to worm Blondie now if she hasn't been done in the last month just to protect the foal from anything she might still be carrying. (you do know not to use Quest on a mini?)

Again, welcome to you both!


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 12, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Looking forward to 'watching' Blondie's progress via your regular pictures - oh and by the way it might be a good idea to worm Blondie now if she hasn't been done in the last month just to protect the foal from anything she might still be carrying. (you do know not to use Quest on a mini?)
> 
> Again, welcome to you both!


Thanks for the reminder about worming. I bought wormer, not Quest  last week and just haven't done it yet!


----------



## cassie (Apr 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome



your mare is gorgeous and that stallion OH MY!!!

going to be one stunning foal!

I agree that maybe early to mid May and you will see your lovely little baby





please keep us up to date on everything that happens your arabs are beautiful! I love seeing my girls scratching each other! think it is the most wonderful sight

look forward to your next update on blondie!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome! Glad you joined us! Your mare and the daddy are beautiful!


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 13, 2012)

The last photos I took were the 10th, I took a couple today the 13th. Not much change but her bag is looking a little bigger.





She's been a little down in the dumps since yesterday. Not sure why. Maybe she's just feeling very pregnant an uncomfortable, I can remember the feeling especially when I was pregnant with twins! I took her for a little walk for a change of scenery & brushed her. She's in a small pasture adjacent to the big horses they can visit and be close but not together, I worry about too much grass as well as her being so much smaller so I keep them apart.

I hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome! I am relatively new here to and this forum is the best! So many years of experience here with everyone. The mini mares have definitely been playing by their own rules this year. I have 5 due to foal between now and June 1. The two due to foal now have been driving me crazy for a good couple weeks. So be prepared to go nuts and sleep deprived


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 23, 2012)

Here's a photo update on Blondie. I think its been a week since I last posted any pics. She is still working on her bag. Looking really lopsided right now.

We just enjoyed a beautiful spring weekend in western WA. Hope everyone has a great week


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh yes, that picture is just so beautiful!

Blondie really has progressed - dont think you will have to wait much longer for a new little baby!!


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh thanks



I wanted to include something that was prettier to look at then her "lady parts" haha.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2012)

Wow stunning! and what a good girl for not eating your tulips lol

She has made wonderful progress.


----------



## bannerminis (Apr 23, 2012)

She looks great and such a pretty girl.


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 23, 2012)

She is looking good! Love the Beauty shot too!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 23, 2012)

Love the photo of her smelling the flowers!! It does look like she is moving along nicely. Her udder if filling quick! Can't wait to see the additional progress!


----------



## MeganH (Apr 24, 2012)

She is a beautiful mare! I love the photo of her smelling the flowers.


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks, I love taking pictures of my horses! Today Blondie was out in the field running and kickin up her heels, I guess she was feeling pretty good haha. I ran to grab my camera but as soon as she saw me she stopped. No new updates, I have a foal watch kit...has anyone used one?? I'm not so sure I like it. I like the idea of only needing a drop of milk I've seen others talking about this test needs 2-5ml I believe :-/

A few recent pics of my sweet girls


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 25, 2012)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2012)

Thanks for the update pics, she has such a sweet eye and it looks like she is saying "cheese"





Don't forget to up her feed a little at this stage as baby will be taking a lot form her now. Her udder looks good so I doubt it will be long now



I use Foal-time strips too and they are great


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 28, 2012)

Well Blondie just seems to stay the same. I can't even get 1 drop of milk for my foal watch kit. I've milked a goat before but never a horse! lol, not sure what I'm doing wrong or maybe it's just too soon to get any? Her bag seems full...I want to order the milk test strips that were mentioned. I guess I'm just so anxious I don't want to miss a thing, makes me really wish I had a halter alarm to go along with the camera. I have some new pictures, any guesses as to how far we have to go? She still looks wide and I'm nervous about foal position, how long before the foal moves. I guess I'm having flashbacks to when I was pregnant with transverse twins I guess it's different with horses I HOPE! Thanks


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 29, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> You're doing just fine!! Relax!! Her udder is looking good, but still needs some filling -- especially in the nipples. So, it's no wonder you can't quite get milk yet. Baby doesn't look to be in position yet as she still has the lop-sided look -- but it has plenty of time to turn -- so not to worry. She looks like she's got some elongation to do and relaxing of her tail head, so I think you can breathe easy for a bit more. Yes, she is still very lopsided. I keep wanting to see some progress, I just can't wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 30, 2012)

Here is a rear udder pic. Please excuse the poo! I meant to get one this morning and forgot, I had a really busy day and just snapped these when I fed her tonight. Off to bed for me. I watching her on camera happily munching on some hay.

Here is a pic of my two dogs Hazel and Peaches








Goodnight!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 30, 2012)

You can see the love in their eyes



they are adorable!

Blondie is looking good and slowly moving in the right direction. I think mid May would be about right.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

Oh what a lovely picture of two very sweet girls!





I'm going to stick my neck out and say that I think Blondie will foal before mid May. She doesn't look that far off to me and could even change her last minute signs pretty quickly.

Have you got her on a good mare and foal feed? If not you need to start changing her over slowly so that she's established before the foal comes, also so the foal can safely nibble at her food when its ready. Oh and dont forget to have the Ivermectin wormer ready to give her within 12 hours of her foaling!

She's progressing beautifully - wont be long now.


----------



## Mima Acres (Apr 30, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh what a lovely picture of two very sweet girls!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I haven't started her on mare & foal feed! I will have my hubby pick some up after work and begin the transition. I'm a stay at home mom so I am keeping a close eye on her in the pasture by day, I can look out the window and see her anytime and have her on camera in the barn at night. Thank you all for your help watching for signs. I've been watching her behavior closely as well. This is my first foal ever & possibly the only we'll have, she was in foal when I bought her.

Thanks again!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 30, 2012)

How wonderful that you are right there for her, she's a lucky girl and I'm sure she's going to give you a very special baby. Try to get hubby to get a pelleted mare and foal, rather than a mix - some of the pieces in the mix always seem to me to be a bit hard for a foal, whereas most of the mare and foal pellet feed sort of disolves in the saliva/moisture of the mouth - also you can add warm water to it for the mare's first few feeds after she foals.

The instructions on the feed bag should tell you how much to feed - they may be for big horses but should give horse's weights so you can scale it down for a mini. I'm sorry if I keep telling you things that you already know, but one never know just how much experience a person has when 'talking' on the internet, and we all just want to get a healthy little foal on the ground with a healthy Momma to look after it, so we post whatever we think might help!!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 1, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> How wonderful that you are right there for her, she's a lucky girl and I'm sure she's going to give you a very special baby. Try to get hubby to get a pelleted mare and foal, rather than a mix - some of the pieces in the mix always seem to me to be a bit hard for a foal, whereas most of the mare and foal pellet feed sort of disolves in the saliva/moisture of the mouth - also you can add warm water to it for the mare's first few feeds after she foals.
> 
> The instructions on the feed bag should tell you how much to feed - they may be for big horses but should give horse's weights so you can scale it down for a mini. I'm sorry if I keep telling you things that you already know, but one never know just how much experience a person has when 'talking' on the internet, and we all just want to get a healthy little foal on the ground with a healthy Momma to look after it, so we post whatever we think might help!!


Don't worry about telling me something I already know. I've been doing so much reading its ok if I hear something twice, it'll be locked in my memory even better that way! I appreciate any information you have to share. It's nice to have others who are so helpful and full of good advise, wisdom, & experience to share about foaling





Blondie has been a bit restless today, we've had some windy and rainy weather here so I'm thinking that's why. I don't have any new pictures to share tonight because if anything her bag has decreased in size and she's still a wide load.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 2, 2012)

This is Blondie today. Let me know if these pics are good enough, if not I can take more. I don't notice much change in the udder & her belly still seems wide but her hooha definately has loosened it's darker but I wouldn't call it red and she's not really pulling her tail back from me at all. I have seen her roll a bit not a lot & shes been rubbing her tail. My foal time strips haven't come yet so I haven't even tried for milk since last week. At this time I have her on barn cam and have a timer wake me up every two hours to see what she's up to, should I start checking on her more frequently or does she still look a couple weeks away from foaling? Anyone notice much of a change from these pics? Thanks for all your help!


----------



## AnnaC (May 2, 2012)

Oh YES!! It wont be long now!!

Good luck!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 2, 2012)

Any guesses as to how long? I took her out of her pasture and was hand grazing her this afternoon, she's gradually been loosing interest in her hay but still loving the grass, when I put her back out in her pasture she had a little nap now she's grazing acting like her normal self. I keep her in a 12x12 stall at night with a 24x16 run attached which she goes in and out of (I like it because she NEVER goes to the bathroom in her stall) but I'm wondering if it would it be better to have her confined to her stall and close the run at night?

Here she is munching on some grass


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> What WONDERFUL grass!!! My horses are outside 24/7/365 EXCEPT when foaling is imminent. So, once baby has turned into the "go" position, I would definitely being stalling her. You can more easily monitor her food and how she's progressing. Once she's put up at night, you can easily watch her, too. It gives them a chance to get used to their stall and get very comfortable and relaxed in it. That makes it much easier to watch, as many mares will settle down and sleep a lot prior to foaling, and then one day start pacing their stalls, and you notice right away the change and can prepare for the birth!


Yes we have lots of green grass this time of year. She spends most of her day in a smaller pasture about 1/4 acre and lately I turn her out on the big pasture which is about 2 acres for an hour at a time. She comes in the barn at 8pm and I give her enough hay (& a bit of alfalfa) to last all night. I've just started introducing mare and foal feed.

I just checked on her and was able to get a bit of sticky milk but the lighting was bad and I couldn't tell what color it was.


----------



## Eagle (May 3, 2012)

It looks like she is progressing wonderfully



As to how long, well it is very hard to say as each mare is different and this year they are all acting weird but she looks close. I agree with Diane and would start to close her in at night soon, you don't want to have to get out of bed every 30 mins to go and see what she is doing outside.

I bet that you will have a baby at the weekend.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

Eagle said:


> It looks like she is progressing wonderfully
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I think so! Less than a week more of waiting...I hope! My husband has agreed to trade off times to check on her so I can get a little more rest. She's been eating, resting, rolling and eating some more. She seems pretty content so probably not tonight but I'll be keeping a close eye on her just incase.


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

How exciting!! Not long now before this baby makes its appearance - yes, I would certainly be closing her in at nights, much better for her to foal in her stable than at the far end of her run in area!

Good luck!!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 3, 2012)

Mima Acres said:


>


LOVE this picture!

She really is looking close!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

Here is Blondie today. She acting different than normal but we are also having really nasty weather so it could be that too. I put her out despite the weather but she didn't seem to settle in and graze she was kind of all over the place and after an hour I put her in the barn, she wanted to trot straight there. She's throwing her hay everywhere which is different and she has this look in her eye, lol hard to explain but I know her well enough to know its different...anyway I wish the weather would clear up so I'm not wondering what's causing her behavior change it could just be the wind and rain. She has her ears back more as you can see in the photos almost like she's just feeling huge pregnant and miserable.


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 3, 2012)

Mima Acres said:


> Any guesses as to how long? I took her out of her pasture and was hand grazing her this afternoon, she's gradually been loosing interest in her hay but still loving the grass, when I put her back out in her pasture she had a little nap now she's grazing acting like her normal self. I keep her in a 12x12 stall at night with a 24x16 run attached which she goes in and out of (I like it because she NEVER goes to the bathroom in her stall) but I'm wondering if it would it be better to have her confined to her stall and close the run at night?
> 
> Here she is munching on some grass


this picture is amazing!!!! You should blow it up and frame it


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

She does look a bit fed up doesn't she - it could be the weather, it could be that she has had enough of carting all that weight around or it could be that she's getting close to foaling??? LOL!!

Glad hubby has agreed to do some of the checks - somehow getting 3 or 4 hours sleep all in one go instead of 2 hours here and 2 hours there, seems to be so much better when one is overtired and exhausted!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

andrea loves minis said:


> this picture is amazing!!!! You should blow it up and frame it


Thanks I think I might



Yesterday was beautiful, with the clouds & yard is green and blooming with flowers too. Today is the complete opposite!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> She does look a bit fed up doesn't she - it could be the weather, it could be that she has had enough of carting all that weight around or it could be that she's getting close to foaling??? LOL!!
> 
> Glad hubby has agreed to do some of the checks - somehow getting 3 or 4 hours sleep all in one go instead of 2 hours here and 2 hours there, seems to be so much better when one is overtired and exhausted!


Haha yep, could be any of that! Who knows? Only time will tell at this point. Just waiting...waiting...haha and I'm watching my favorite show on tv while the kids nap it's the Blondie's Hanging Out In Her Stall show.

Here's my horse Bella the other day she was having fun & just feeling good I guess


----------



## AnnaC (May 3, 2012)

Oh she is just beautiful! Do tell us more about her - how old, what you do with her, how long have you had her etc etc. Please!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 3, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Oh she is just beautiful! Do tell us more about her - how old, what you do with her, how long have you had her etc etc. Please!


Thank you. She is very special to me! I have had her for 6 years, she'll be 14 this year. Back when I used to board her at an Arabian show barn I rode Saddleseat/Country English Pleasure and showed AHA and PtHA (when I had a lot more time before I had my daughters haha) Now I just ride for the fun of it we have miles and miles of trails nearby, they just opened May 1st and I'm excited to do some trail rides. I also have been teaching my niece to ride her, she is SO sweet and gentle with kids. One day I hope she'll be my daughters riding horse, if they are as horse crazy as I was as a little girl!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 4, 2012)

Well Blondie is much less grumpy & the weather is much better today. I fed the horses lunch and snapped a few pictures for an update. Also I just got my foal-time strips, the last pic is the results


----------



## Becky (May 4, 2012)

I believe you will have a baby soon.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 5, 2012)

Blondie had her foal last night at 4:30 am. I was up pretty much awake all night watching her on camera, I couldn't sleep! She seemed really restless and normally she's just resting so I knew something was up. I went out to the barn at about 4:00 just to get a good idea of what was going on and see how she was doing and I knew it was time so I sat quietly outside her stall. Her water broke at 4:26 and baby was out in 4-5 mins. I saw the legs first, one before the other and the nose PHEW! I broke the sack and the only thing was the cord didn't break, it came out still attached to the placenta, other than that it was perfect. Baby is standing now for about a half hour it's 6am. The foal hasn't nursed yet, I've been watching on camera so I don't disturb them. He has been trying though and in the general vicinity...how long before I should intervene? I called my vet yesterday about 4:30 in the afternoon to give him a heads up, I never heard back from him, we called him again after the foal was born because we were worried about what to do about the cord and still nothing. I'm so glad everything went well my vet is only 10 mins away the next vet is at least a half hour.

He looks brown right now, not a spot on him...maybe small socks I don't know for sure. Blondie is a light palomino and the daddy is a smokey black pinto. I'll get more pictures later, just want everyone to have some time to bond and settle in without me snapping lots of pictures. I'm just so glad I was there, that was my biggest fear!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 5, 2012)

Now for a name





Rowbuck Buck A Luck By George x Flyin G's Blondie of Wolf Acres

Ideas anyone???


----------



## andrea loves minis (May 5, 2012)

oh that's so exciting



I've been following Blondie's progress. So happy that it was an easy delivery for you. CONGRATS!!!! Hopefully Daisy will go within the week


----------



## Mima Acres (May 5, 2012)

andrea loves minis said:


> oh that's so exciting
> 
> 
> 
> I've been following Blondie's progress. So happy that it was an easy delivery for you. CONGRATS!!!! Hopefully Daisy will go within the week


Thank you. From my view on camera I'd say he's nursing, he spending a lot of time in the correct position anyway. He's full of spunk and running around now at 6:44. Looks to be having a good time already. I hope Daisy foals soon, maybe this super moon will do the trick


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (May 5, 2012)

Oh that picture is cute! Congrats on your new baby. I am excited to see dry pics!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS *








I am so glad that you were there for Blondie and that all went well



I can't wait to see dry pics, he looks to be a gorgeous rich colour





You can quietly check mum's udder to see if he is eating but with a smooth delivery like that I am sure he is


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

BRILLIANT!!! Many congratulations and well done Blondie!!



:ThumbUp





So glad you were there and it all went smoothly for you (and Blondie)! Cant wait for the dry pics - he looks like a big boy too!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 5, 2012)

Thanks! I went in with them and watched him nurse, he's doing very well. Blondie has been resting and she's a wonderful mom. Finally got ahold of the vet this morning and he'll be out to check them. He is a BIG boy & very solid. I'm actually quite surprised at how big he is. I measured to his withers and he was 22"! I wonder how big he'll be??!


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

Goodness what a whopper!! WELL DONE Blondie, clever girl!


----------



## Equuisize (May 5, 2012)

Oh wow nice big boy. Congratulations.

You won't have to throw him back for being under the limit





Glad everything went well for Blondie.

Just a guess at size ~~ 22" + 10" then + or - 2" ---

It's work pretty accurately for us for estimating size.

Our biggest girl was 23" at birth and is just 33.5 inches, matured.

Or smallest girl was a hair over 18" and she coming 3 now and is about 30"

Have fun with that baby boy.....we finally had a boy last year and they are fun!!


----------



## mthowdy (May 5, 2012)

Congrats to you and Blondie!! I too can't wait to see some dry pics of the big guy!

I wish my mares milk was testing that color! We are still a week away, give or take a few days to be safe


----------



## MeganH (May 5, 2012)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 5, 2012)

Thank you all so much! I am about to take a nap, a little tired after not have much sleep the last few nights. I couldn't resist sharing one picture of this adorable boy taking a nap. I'll try to get something better when he and I wake up!



.

I'm really curious about his color. Do they change much as they get older? He's almost a chocolate brown color and it gets lighter on his legs and he also has a lighter colored tail but dark mane.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2012)

Congratulations on your beautiful new colt! So happy all went well, too!


----------



## AnnaC (May 5, 2012)

Useless with colours - but that first picture just has to be one of the most yummmmmmy pics I have seen in a long time!! Beautiful!!


----------



## 2minis4us (May 5, 2012)

WOW !! Congratulations !






He is adorable. Can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## Mima Acres (May 5, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Useless with colours - but that first picture just has to be one of the most yummmmmmy pics I have seen in a long time!! Beautiful!!


Thank you. Hooray no more pictures of Blondie's ladyparts...


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 5, 2012)

congrats on you handsome new guy so glad all went well

not sure on his color either


----------



## little lady (May 6, 2012)

Congrats! What a cutie.


----------



## lilysmom (May 6, 2012)

He is adorable! Congrats!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 6, 2012)

Thank you all again. Especially helping me keep an eye on Blondie's progress before foaling! The vet came and said they are both perfect and healthy and baby is getting plenty of milk





Here are some pictures! They came out for some fresh air, sunshine, & green grass.


----------



## Eagle (May 6, 2012)

He is just perfect and what a wonderful chocolate colour


----------



## MeganH (May 6, 2012)

Awww he is so cute! Love his color! Congrats again!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 6, 2012)

Eagle said:


> He is just perfect and what a wonderful chocolate colour





MeganH said:


> Awww he is so cute! Love his color! Congrats again!


Thanks! I'm at a loss as to what color he is or will be, but I really like it too


----------



## Sandy B (May 6, 2012)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!! What a handsome boy and I love his color!!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2012)

Hugest Congrats to you and Blondie!!! He's simply darling. I've been secretly watching Blondie here from the shadows.....I think it was your beautiful scenery and the best picture ever of Little Miss Blondie checking out your tulips that made me fall in love with her. Her big kind eye has always reminded me of Peanuts eye.

His smokey color is beautiful and I love the pictures of Mom and Son on his first outting in the grass.

Having my first foal last year with Diane,Renee and Annas help was just unbelievable and I always thought that that would be the absolute best thing...watching the birth and being right there....but really it doesnt come close ( for me anyway ) to actually seeing them interract with the others, watching the blossoming personalities, explore new things...its amazing how our creator equips these little guys with so many neat traits to help them grow.

You are about to enter the most wonderful world ever....but be prepared to get nothing done, dirty laundry, dishes, messy house...hubby waiting for dinner and its now 9PM!!!.........you will be too darn busy watching your foal grow!! The photo of you holding the tiny hoof is priceless.....you will find your self in awe over all the tiny perfect little body parts and you will want to touch and kiss every inch of your little one.......OK Im rambling, sorry!! Anyway they grow so fast so get out there and give him some luvin from me!!! Again Congrats!!!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 7, 2012)

LittleRibbie said:


> ...its amazing how our creator equips these little guys with so many neat traits to help them grow.


Yes I agree! Thank you very much





I can't help but share pictures. Taking pictures and horses are a couple of my favorite things, so here's a few!! He's changing so fast already!














he looks so small next to the "big" horses. My bay mare Bella is in love with him and just stands there staring at him


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2012)

How wonderfully put Heidi





Please keep the pics coming cos he has got to be the best thing since sliced bread



I am in love!


----------



## AnnaC (May 7, 2012)

Oh Heidi, you are so right!! Once all the worries of actually getting these little people to put in an appearance, the joy of just watching them know no bounds, especially when, like lucky Blondie and her perfect little boy, they have green grass to eat and the space to run around. Everyday there is something new to investigate or some naughty trick to try out - honestly, they are just pure delight!!

Of course it helps if they are as gorgeous as your new little man - has he got a name yet - and we need lots more pictures!!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 7, 2012)

AnnaC said:


> Of course it helps if they are as gorgeous as your new little man - has he got a name yet - and we need lots more pictures!!






Funny you should ask as to whether he has a name yet. I'm trying to work on one right now! I pulled up a bale of straw to sit on while Blondie eats her lunch and he takes a nap.

I have some ideas if anyone has any let me know. I think I want to start with Mima Oaks because it's the name my husband calls our place because we live next to a place called Mima Mounds and on the back portion of our land we have lots of oak trees.

Here are dad and moms names(Rowbuck Buck A Luck By George X Flyin G's Blondie Of Wolf Acres)

Here's a few of the ideas...

Mima Oaks Lucky Star Buck

Mima Oaks Spotless Shadow

Mima Oaks Eventful _______ (?)

Mima Oaks Spotless Extreme

He was born on Cinco De Mayo, the day of the supermoon and the Kentucky Derby my 2 year old came up with Critter or Black Black or Brown Brown















Nap is over and they are helping me now lol


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 7, 2012)

Mimi Oaks Mint Julep Event ( drink of the Kentucky Derby ).....can you tell Im a Kentucky Bourbon drinker..LOL

Your pictures are great and he sure is enjoying the sunshine. Hows little Blondie doing today....I have to go back to your earlier threads as i cant remember if she was a maiden.....all I can remember is that beautiful captivating eye of hers.....shes so pretty!!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

He looks scrummy like chocolate to me





Mima Oaks Lucky Buckaccino 

Mima Oaks Lucky Chocolate Buck

Mima Oaks Lucky Buck' Gianduiotto This is my favourite 



 If you don't know what a gianduiotto is:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gianduiotto


----------



## Mima Acres (May 8, 2012)

Eagle said:


> He looks scrummy like chocolate to me
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love those name ideas! I didn't know about gianduiotto! How is it pronounced?


----------



## Wings (May 8, 2012)

He is adorable





My colour guess would be smokey black as well.


----------



## cassie (May 9, 2012)

he is SOO gorgeous! I really hope he is smokey black! one of my fave colours!! congrats on your gorgeous new boy, he is so tiny and cute!! and Blondie is adorable what a lovely mummy she is!! congratulations!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 9, 2012)

I was thinking smokey black as well and then it sent me in a whole new direction for names! My dad was a forester and wildland fire fighter and I grew up knowing ALL about Smokey Bear. What do you think of...

Mima Oaks Smokey Bear

Mima Oaks Little Smokey or

Mima Oaks Smokey Wildfire

and we'd call him "Smokey" for his barn name


----------



## AnnaC (May 9, 2012)

Smokey Bear for me!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 14, 2012)

Well Smokey is a week old already and doing great, he's such a sweetie and I'm getting in PLENTY of hugs and kisses. He loves his scratches! I will probably hang around to continue watching for all the other beautiful foals that are arriving. Thank you to everyone who followed Blondie and Smokey.


----------



## Wings (May 14, 2012)

Looks like he is having fun working out those legs


----------



## Equuisize (May 20, 2012)

How is your little man doing?

Does he get to go out and splash in puddles, today.

This is probbly one of his first rains since he was born, isn't it?

How about a name, what are you calling him?


----------



## Mima Acres (May 21, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> How is your little man doing?
> 
> Does he get to go out and splash in puddles, today.
> 
> ...


Yes, today was the first day of rain for Smokey. He was still full of spunk as usual! He's doing really well and I'm enjoying him so much. He's very friendly and loves to be brushed, he whinnys for us when we come to the gate.

We call him Smokey or Little Smokey. Inspired by his smoky color and Smokey Bear!! I'm thinking about 2 names but STILL undecided. Mima Oaks Smokey Wildfire or Mima Oaks Star Buck Luck.

Took these pictures last week...











Smokey today in the rain...


----------



## Eagle (May 21, 2012)

Wow Smokey looks great, thanks for sharing


----------



## cassie (May 21, 2012)

oh he is so beautiful! thank you for sharing the pics! I am in love! what a gorgeous little man he is Blondie did such a good job!

and I love your cavie! he/she is SO cute!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 21, 2012)

*Oh he's gorgeous - that colour is fabulous. Thanks for the pictures and the update!*


----------



## Equuisize (May 21, 2012)

Lovely job on the photos!

He's a very handsome boy. Smokey is a great name....

I do like the sun shine photos much better than the rainy gray ones.

What happened to our lovely stretch of weather?!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 22, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> Lovely job on the photos!
> 
> He's a very handsome boy. Smokey is a great name....
> 
> ...






Thank you very much! I just love sitting in the grass with the horses around me taking pictures, horses and photography are my 2 favorite hobbies. I usually go out for an hour or two while my girls nap. I'm loving the minis so much as well, I can't get over the size difference going back and forth between the little ones and big ones, it throws me off every time and my big horses aren't even very big haha.

I know! I like the blue skies better too, I could get used to weather like that! I'm hopin the sun comes back soon! My was daughter riding Bella the other day & the blue skies and white clouds were so pretty.


----------



## Equuisize (May 23, 2012)

Love the photo with your daughter.

Years ago I took a class and the teacher said,"You will take your best photos, when taking photos of things you love"

Your love of your topics and photography shows..


----------



## kay56649 (May 23, 2012)

Wow!!! He is beautiful! His name definetly fits his color!! Ha ha!


----------



## Mima Acres (May 23, 2012)

Equuisize said:


> Love the photo with your daughter.
> 
> Years ago I took a class and the teacher said,"You will take your best photos, when taking photos of things you love"
> 
> Your love of your topics and photography shows..


That's great. Thanks for sharing that with me







kay56649 said:


> Wow!!! He is beautiful! His name definetly fits his color!! Ha ha!


Thank you very much!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 24, 2012)

Smokey is just lovely! And I love the format you have your pictures in..............or is it a program? I haven't been able to figure out how to post pictures together as opposed to 'one at a time.' LOL


----------



## Mima Acres (May 25, 2012)

palsminihorses said:


> Smokey is just lovely! And I love the format you have your pictures in..............or is it a program? I haven't been able to figure out how to post pictures together as opposed to 'one at a time.' LOL


Thank you very much. Many of my photos are from my iPhone. I use two apps, instagram and framemagic. Framemagic is the one that I use for putting multiple pictures together


----------

